# *Jill's Last Try*



## Jill (Mar 15, 2004)

K-this is my 3rd and final try to incorperate carb cycling into my life style. The first time I cheated, often. The second time I restricted too much-then began binging and purging. Sooooo this time Im just gonna take things 1 day at a time. It this doesnt work for me I dont know what Im gonna do. Dieting sucks-plain and simple. Anyone who peaks in my journal knows I am grumpy today (first no carb in a while). I need some structure and a plan, and cc is very easy to follow. Will it work for my this time around? Lets give it a try!

Any input is more than welcome all!


----------



## Jill (Mar 15, 2004)

*03/15 NO CARB DAY

MEAL 1: 1C ew's, 1T coco, 1tsp pb, splenda
(28.5P, 3C, 3.5F)

~Train

MEAL 2: Protein
(26P)

MEAL 3: 3.5oz chix, veggies, 2 fishies
(29P, 2F)

MEAL 4: 3.5oz chix, veggies
(29P)

MEAL 5: Protein, veggies, 4 fishies
(27P, 4F)

MEAL 6: Ew's, 1T coco, 1T pb, splenda, sf jello
(26P, 3C, 9F)* 

*WORKOUTS:
03/14 Shoulders, 40min cardio
Seated DB press
17.5/10, 17.5/10, 20/9, 25/7, 25/6-drop-12.5/9
DB Lateral raises
12.5/9, 12.5/9, 15/8, 15/8
Reverse peck deck
50/9, 55/8, 60/7, 60/6-drop-35/9
Reverse db laterals
15/8, 15/8
Seated reverse oh db laterals
10/10, 12.5/8, 12.5/8
Shoulder press-machine
20/10, 27.5/8, 30/8, 30/8
DB shrugs
40/8, 40/8, 45/8, 50/8
* 
*03/15 Tris, 40min cardio
V bar pressdown
40/10, 45/9, 50/8, 55/8, 60/6-drop-30/9
DB lying tri extension
12.5/8, 12.5/8, 15/7, 15/6
CG bench
35/10, 40/9, 45/8, 45/8
Rope pressdown-way harder on this side!
30/8, 30/6, 25/7, 20/8
Split bis and tris up this week, cause Im able to go to the gym all week!
*


----------



## atherjen (Mar 15, 2004)

Best of luck Jillybean!!!  I know you can do this! 
THIRD TIMES A CHARM!


----------



## Jill (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks AJ! I guess the first few days are always tough-er cause I need to get back into the routine.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 15, 2004)

Good luck Jill !  

Give it your best , I'm pulling for you .


----------



## Jill (Mar 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> Good luck Jill !
> 
> Give it your best , I'm pulling for you .


Thanks Gary. Im glad you are on my side. I notice you usually have reg cheats, do you help that keeps you "sane" when dieting??? Mentally?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 15, 2004)

Jill, 

yes i do. And it's not just for me but my wife. Sort of a reward for both of us.  She has all my meals ready and waiting for me during the week and I work my butt off with the weights/cardio so come saturday we are ready for a break.


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 15, 2004)

Good luck Jill!!


----------



## sara (Mar 15, 2004)

You can do it! just look at the positive people here


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 15, 2004)

i havent read your other journals...but ill keep tabs on this one 

good luck hun


----------



## Jodi (Mar 15, 2004)

Good luck Jill............I'll be here for you.


----------



## Jill (Mar 16, 2004)

Thanks Sara, Im trying, my cat, and Jodi- The support is always needed-I mean, look at me yesterday, I was a pure ol bitch! Just had oaties.... Back to the nice me now!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 16, 2004)

Good Luck Jill!!   You can do it!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 16, 2004)

Jillie...we are all here for you if you need us!   I have an idea!   Come visit me and Stacey...you won't have a choice to eat anything bad!


----------



## jstar (Mar 16, 2004)

Good luck Jill. 

What is your goal? I KNOW you can do it!!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 16, 2004)

Thanks Andrea. Jstar, my main goals are to take control of my binges-and to figure out the triggers, and why I let food control my life. Id also like to lose SOME fat. he he 

Hey Jodie, Id LUUUUUUUUUUUUUUVVVVVVVV to come to texas, Itd be so much fun!!!!!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 16, 2004)

yea tex rox

watch out for the snakes


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 16, 2004)

We could actually go to the beach today!  It's so nice out.  That is if you don't mind being seen with a snow white ghost!   I gotta start tanning soon.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 16, 2004)

hey jlb when i visit my family in Houston im gonna stop by and ring your door bell 100 times and then run off 

LOL


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 16, 2004)

We don't have a door bell.  LOL


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 16, 2004)

^guess ill have to use some good old knocking...

jk

Houston is cool but
the traffic is death!


----------



## Jill (Mar 16, 2004)

The beach? No fair-Im wearing jeans and a turtle neck.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 16, 2004)

Hey Jilly Willy!  Good luck hon.  I know dieting can be hard.  Especially when you have a really really bad day.

We're here for you and, like Jen said, 3rd times a *charm*


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 16, 2004)

ok...wear jeans and a turtle neck.   We can still hunt for shells and beach glass in that.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 16, 2004)

That's alright we are getting 25cm of snow today 

Hey Jill, you know we are all here to support you.

Just a thought, why not for a little while focus on a recomp, maybe at maintenance cals.  I used to be concerned with fat loss, but after doing a period at maintenence and recently a bulk, I have learned alot about my body and the effects of food.

I think this would be good and help get your metabolism revving and help make some decent lean gains, which in turn will help with shedding that unwanted BF that you are unhappy with.  Mind you I think you look great, and I am sure that your man would agree with me.

Just a thought to try and help fight the Fat phobia you have (which you are not  )  
Remember Body composition is a long term plan.

Which ever path you choose all the best, you know I am (as well as everyone else) are always here to support you. 

Now go have some fun, dieting and training should be fun, not something to worry about


----------



## Jill (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> ok...wear jeans and a turtle neck.   We can still hunt for shells and beach glass in that.


I love picking shells on the beach! I have some in my bathroom from Mexico!!!I cant wait to come to texas! hehe Are there really a lot of snakes?


----------



## Jill (Mar 16, 2004)

Thanks for the tips ID. I have a total fat phobia, as you all can tell! I tried just sort of doing low carb daily, but I was totally outa control-I was binging. With cc I like to follow a structured plan, but yet it is still very "not limiting" as to food choices. And a too structured diet that tells me what I have to eat at every meal would drive me nuts!

Im trying cc 1 more time-if it doesnt work I'll figure something out IF it happens!


----------



## jstar (Mar 16, 2004)

good attitude Jilly 

Hey we are getting 6-12 inches of SNOW today and another storm Friday!!! If you are going to Texas take me with you pretty please


----------



## atherjen (Mar 16, 2004)

its supposed to storm here bad today too!  

Jillybean, are you going to go to Texas sometime soon?  
Im going in June! wahooo
Hope your having a wonderful day chickie!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 16, 2004)

I hardly ever see Snakes Jill!!!

GOOD LUCK SWEETIE-- You can do it!!! 

Yeah, come to Texas!!!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 16, 2004)

Jodi-What type of cardio do you recommend for me? I usually do the ct, stepper or bike. I ususlly alternate levels every minute. (level 6 1min, level 13 1 min, repeat) What are your thoughs on treadmill incline walking?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 16, 2004)

Try interval skipping   That is what I have my clients do and I guarantee you won't have a better cardio session than that.   I hate those damn machines.


----------



## Jill (Mar 16, 2004)

*03/16 LOW CARB DAY

MEAL 1: 1/2C oats, 1/2C cc, 1ew, protein, 1T coco, 1 splenda, 3 straws
(25.5P, 44C, 2F)

~Train

MEAL 2: 2/3C oats, 1/2C cc, 1 ew, protein, 1 splenda, 3 straws
(25.5P, 51C, 1F)

MEAL 3: 1 can albacore, 2T mayo lt, veggies, 2 fishies
(29P, 6F)

MEAL 4: 1/2C oats, 1/2C cc, 1ew, protein, 1T coco, 1 splenda, 3 straws
(25.5P, 44C, 2F)

MEAL 5: Protein, veggies, 4 fishies
(27P, 4F)

MEAL 6: 1C ew's, 1T pb, 1T coco, 1 splenda, veggies, sf jello
(31P, 3C, 8F)

*Might add in a little more Pb tonight, my fat seems pretty low. Except the PB i have is nasty! Will see!


* 
*WORKOUT: Back, 30 mins cardio
Will post back workout tomorrow. book in my car, to lazy to go get it! Was a good one though!*


----------



## atherjen (Mar 16, 2004)

diet looks GREAT Jillybean!!!  

too lazy to go to the car!  
sometimes I feel too lazy to walk my garbage out to the dumpster but it stinks so I have to!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 16, 2004)

Well snakes are very plentiful in some places...
you wont find them in the city tho, dont worry

At my house i have only ever seen one full grown snake, but it was already dead in my front yard...its was like 3 feet or so


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 16, 2004)

Damn all the womens wants to come to Texas



Party at my house!  (women only, besides me of course)


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 16, 2004)

I've been to Texas twice....Austin, College Station/Bryan only though. I love Austin, but damn the humidity....ugh. Now Nor-Cal, that's where it's at.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 16, 2004)

^ ya, where all the gays are at


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 17, 2004)

How would you do interval skipping?  Like skip really fast for a minute, and then slow?  Should you do this on an incline?


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 17, 2004)

You should talk to Donna (at least once) ... the meal plan she laid out for Mrs. Nt seems very reasonable and she has choices as to what she can eat.  Just another idea.  

Good luck!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 17, 2004)

MORNING


----------



## Jill (Mar 17, 2004)

Hey babsie! Today is a high carb day for me, I remember NOW why i like cc! 

I tried the atkins bagels today-20p, 20c for 1 bagel, not bad eh?

Hey NT! What type of meal plan is the misses go on? Is it worth the 50-60$ to go see Donna? What is the misses cals per day?

Mycat-A snake on your door step? I had a dream about snakes last night....texas is a callin me!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 17, 2004)

Did they taste good?


----------



## Jill (Mar 17, 2004)

I only had 1/2 with my oats. My next meal Ill probably eat 1 1/2 or 2, with some sf jam. I brought my toaster to work! Considering I have never used it before! At all!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ncgirl21 *_
> How would you do interval skipping?  Like skip really fast for a minute, and then slow?  Should you do this on an incline?


  How would you jump rope on an incline?

Yes skip for 1 min. really fast then slow, repeat.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> I only had 1/2 with my oats. My next meal Ill probably eat 1 1/2 or 2, with some sf jam. I brought my toaster to work! Considering I have never used it before! At all!




I dont have a toaster even. when my brother came last weekend he brought his from home!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Hey babsie! Today is a high carb day for me, I remember NOW why i like cc!
> 
> I tried the atkins bagels today-20p, 20c for 1 bagel, not bad eh?
> ...



lol...it was in the front yard...im just glad
it didnt hurt any of my cats


----------



## Jill (Mar 17, 2004)

*03/17 HIGH CARB DAY

MEAL 1: 2/3C oats, 1/2C cc, 1ew, protein, 1T coco, 1 splenda, 3 straws, 1/2 atkins bagel
(35P, 65C, 4F)

MEAL 2: 1/2C oats-actually less cause it overflowed in the micro, protein, 3 straws, 1 splenda
(27P, 37C)

MEAL 3: Protein, 2 fishies-only had a sample pack of protein.....
(22P, 2F)

MEAL 4: 1 & 1/2 atkins bagels, 1T sf jam, veggies
(30P, 33C, 6F)

~Train

MEAL 5: 2/3C oats, 1/2C cc, 1ew, protein, 1 splenda, 1 straw, 1T sf suryp, sf jello
(25.5P, 50C)

MEAL 6: 1C Ew's, 1T coco, splenda, 1T nat pb, veggies
(31P, 3C, 9F)

WORKOUT: 15mins cadio, Legs. Will post weekly workouts from now on. Book is in my car again. Back and rear delts KILLING me from yesterday.....

Felt good this am, being that it was a high carb day and all until I got to the gym. Ever feel fat and ugly? Thats how I felt while working out. All the "reg" handfull of girls seem to be getting leaner and more muscular-or Im getting fatter. I felt like a thick, chunky fat ass around everyone. I could barely stand to look at myself in the mirror there. Then I went tanning-full length mirrors put me in an even worse mood. I feel gross, and unhappy with my body-the most I ever have in my life. I dont think I want to put on any more mass cause I just look bulky-not tonned or shapely. Fuck Im in a piss ass mood. *


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 17, 2004)

omg...your no chuncky butt.  stop that.


----------



## Jill (Mar 17, 2004)

My ass and hips and gut just seem to be growing on a daily basis no shit! Ahhhh, Im a bitter lady tonight.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 17, 2004)

I sowwy....

Have you tried the treadmill on an incline at a slower pace, like 3.2 or so?  That really burns the fat.  I often wonder about those girls that get on there and do those powerwalks from hell.  

I'll post some of my cardio stuff tomorrow.  I left that journal thing at work today.  It has a bunch of different things.  Maybe just for some new ideas.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> My ass and hips and gut just seem to be growing on a daily basis no shit! Ahhhh, Im a bitter lady tonight.



girl! you are WAY too hard on yourself!

geez if i felt that bad, i would die lol

your a very attractive woman, and you shouldnt think other wise

try to think positive


----------



## Jill (Mar 17, 2004)

Thanks Jodi-Im thinking about possibly starting to run again-except my knees are fucked-do you think the incline walking is better for fat burn?

Thanks "kitty"....I have to be hard on myself, Its just how I am.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 17, 2004)

^lol kitty...

meooow 

Prrrr


----------



## sara (Mar 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> 
> MEAL 4: 1 & 1/2 atkins bagels, 1T sf jam, veggies
> (30P, 33C, 6F)
> [/SIZE][/B]




*These bagels are so addicting and they never fill me up *


----------



## sara (Mar 17, 2004)

Jill- Try incline on treadmill.. I copied J'Bo's routine yesturday and I felt good after the session


----------



## Jill (Mar 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> *These bagels are so addicting and they never fill me up *


I could eat atleast 3! I gave the rest to my co-workers!


----------



## sara (Mar 17, 2004)

You did the right thing Jill


----------



## Jodi (Mar 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Thanks Jodi-Im thinking about possibly starting to run again-except my knees are fucked-do you think the incline walking is better for fat burn?
> 
> Thanks "kitty"....I have to be hard on myself, Its just how I am.


Yes, I think a high incline like 15 at 3.5mph would be good.  If I recall its easy on the knees and provides a great workout.  I have a bad knee so I know your pain.  I use to run as well.  Not anymore.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 18, 2004)

Jill...I am a big believer in the incline on the treadmill.   Just remember not to be like one of those speed walkers.  Go at a good enough pace to where you do not have to hold on.  I know its hard to find things to do with your hands!  But do not hold on when you walk!  Get the arms moving or put them on your hips and walk!  Take wide steps using the whole belt and use long steps.  And squeeze that rear while walking!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 18, 2004)

the missus was sold on the things Donna could do.  The diet plan is based on eating so many calories and having options as to what you can substitute for your protein/veggies/etc.  I think that she really has to be on it a while to see if she gets the results Donna thinks she can.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

good morning


----------



## jstar (Mar 18, 2004)

Hi Jilly 

Did you do the treadmill at an incline yet? Ya know my heart rate is up a lot higher walking at 3mph at a high incline like 15 than speedwalking at no incline!


----------



## Jill (Mar 18, 2004)

Hey peeps! Yup, I did the treadmill on an incline this am-13in, 3.2-3.5speed for 20 mins. Great workout! My booty was already sore from leggies yesterday. I was almost in tears for the remainder of my cardio on the crosstrainer.

NT-What tye of cal range will the misses be in? Is she allowed carbs? Me and a friend are probably gonna make an appt with Donna asap.


----------



## sara (Mar 18, 2004)

I'm glad you liked the incline cardio


----------



## Jill (Mar 18, 2004)

I just ate my 4th meal and I am still starving! Ill have a shake in 3 hours....till then Im tempting myself to buy some trail mix. No carb days are tough.


----------



## Jill (Mar 18, 2004)

Thanks Sara-good sweat, great heart rate!


----------



## sara (Mar 18, 2004)

Stick with the protein shake.. forger the trail mix


----------



## Jill (Mar 18, 2004)

*03/18 NO CARB DAY

MEAL 1: 1C ew's, 1T pb, 1T coco, 1 splenda
(31P, 3C, 9F)

~Train

MEAL 2: 1Cew's, 1ew, few veggies
(30P)

*Sf jello-40 cals couple of jelly beans

MEAL 3: 3.5oz chix, 1T mayo lt, veggies
(29P, 6C, 4F)

MEAL 4: 3.5oz chix, 1T mayo lt, veggies
(29P, 6C, 4F)

MEAL 5: Protein, trail mix
(27P, ?F)

MEAL 6: 1C ew's, 1T coco, 1 splenda
(31P, 3C)

*tea X2, 4 splendas

Have been starving all day long for some reason-makes me wonder why I started cc again-trail mix has been going through my mind all day-I havent given in, yet.

WORKOUT: 45mins cardio, Bis <--will post tomorrow, keep forgetting my dam books in the car! Lots of workouts too update  lol

With my workouts my plan is to not lift super heavy anymore-but to focus on perfect form, and slower reps. I dont want to put on anymore size, Im just in need of some more definition and some cuts....thats hopefully wher my diet will help out. Any tips people?

*


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

RAWR!
dont give in Jill!!!!
Use me as your mode for food deprivation...lol


----------



## atherjen (Mar 18, 2004)

Hey Jillybean! 
I see JELLYbeans there!  
dont give in to the trail mix hun!! hmmm if you are hungry try eating more veggies maybe?  

lifting heavy isnt going to put the size on you. just change your reps from hypertophy range to strength range. 4-6reps rather than 8-12. diet is the key to bringing out more cuts.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 18, 2004)

I have a huge trail mix problem which has only recently developed.. Nuts, dried fruit, and chocolate MMMMMMMMMMMM

I found when I tried doing 4 reps my muscles did get bigger..and i am actually still upset about that, cuz I didnt want ANY added bulk.. 

I have to read this new journal from the beginning and start posting, it's missing my face all over it


----------



## Jill (Mar 18, 2004)

Too late-I just had some trail mix-It was approx 1/2 cup-mostly seeds, almonds, cashews and just a few raisins. I updated my diet, no pb tonight

I seriouslly think about trail mix all day, its fucked.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Too late-I just had some trail mix-It was approx 1/2 cup-mostly seeds, almonds, cashews and just a few raisins. I updated my diet, no pb tonight
> 
> I seriouslly think about trail mix all day, its fucked.



No no, not at all
your brain just wants it...thats all


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 18, 2004)

Is your diet lacking something? Not eating enough?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

try to add some healthy fat...fat
is what makes you feel full

you like PB?


----------



## Jill (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Is your diet lacking something? Not eating enough?


Food and carbs


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 18, 2004)

You better fix it sweetie, before it becomes an even worse problem.. trust me I went thru this


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 18, 2004)

Jillie...try snacking on lettuce.  I know it isn't as much fun as trail mix, but it can take away the hungry feeling.

Here's a good interval to try on the ole treadmillie.
Be sure towear your crosstrainer or running shoes!  Take LONG strides and squeeze the butt with each step.  If done correctly, your butt, hams, and hips will be fatigued.  It involves a powerful walk through a series of different grades over time.  Choose a pace that is challenging, yet still allows you to stay within a safe walking stride.
Cycle Minutes                          Grade
0-2:00                                      0%
2-10                                         4%
10-18                                       6%
18-24                                       8%
24-28                                      10%
28-30                                      12%
30-35                                       2%
(slow pace for the cool down at 30)


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

yea, you dont want to start binging and....again...
if you have to take one cheat meal a day even...


----------



## Jill (Mar 18, 2004)

Thanks greeky and kitty, the support is appreciated. It was a small amount of trail mix-im not gonna beat myself up over it.

Jodie, thanks for the tm routine, I will deff try it!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 18, 2004)

If you are not getting enough food/cals/carbs...lettuce wont do the trick... 

Maybe you should try something more stable.. I dont think carb cycling is right for those with eating disorder histories/tendencies...


----------



## Jill (Mar 18, 2004)

I dont know what is right for me any more Maybe prof help.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 18, 2004)

Jill....are you getting any fats in your diet?  when you pull those out, you can stay hungry too.  I may sounds nuts for suggesting this but it might work....Make a hambeurger patty and have it with salsa.  Also maybe a sm. serving of oatmeal. like 1/2 c or so.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> If you are not getting enough food/cals/carbs...lettuce wont do the trick...
> 
> Maybe you should try something more stable.. I dont think carb cycling is right for those with eating disorder histories/tendencies...



I completly agree with this!


----------



## Jill (Mar 18, 2004)

I think its just cause its a no carb day and I had a pretty hard workout. My diet is listed above for today-I had a T of Pb at around 6am, then a little lt mayo throughout the day. After having my bit of trail mix and a p shake I am totally satisfied. Sometimes I seriously have to eat like 4-5 cups of lettuce to get a fill with a protein meal. 

Im going to buy a slow cooker tonight and cook a roast all day tomorrow with sweet potatoes for din din, Im so excited! I just gave Steve a huge list of groceries, will see how he does. 

Oh and Jodie-I make killer hamburger patties!!!!!!!!! Except I am work right not.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 18, 2004)

oh ok!   It was just an idea.   I miss my red meat!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> oh ok!   It was just an idea.   I miss my red meat!



im not gonna comment further on this...
just know it had something to do with penises...


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 18, 2004)

Umm...nope not at all.   Craig and I are on a cutting diet, our nutritionist has ruled out cow aka red meat!  Not indian meat.  Dude your mind is in the gutter!  Don't you need to go play with the bois?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Umm...nope not at all.   Craig and I are on a cutting diet, our nutritionist has ruled out cow aka red meat!  Not indian meat.  Dude your mind is in the gutter!  Don't you need to go play with the bois?



my mind is always in the gutter...just like every other guys is...
i just dont mind expressing it when
it seems humorous to ME

sorry if it comes out offense, little mrs perfect...geez


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 18, 2004)

oh plz....LMAO


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 18, 2004)

my mind is always in the gutter..and last i checked i was female..

maybe i should go check again


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> my mind is always in the gutter..and last i checked i was female..
> 
> maybe i should go check again



if you need any help with that...


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 18, 2004)

Jill you still doing EC?

I find it helps alot with controlling cravings


----------



## Jill (Mar 18, 2004)

My cravings suck big time. Today was a no carb day and I fucked up big time. I had trail mix, some of my co workers popcorn, reeses pb eggs-the candy, and a piece of cheese-So much for the no carb day. 

Ive realized that I restrict myself for almost the whole day-then binge after 5 and nights. (not every day) I almost said I was gonna quit cc, I dont fuckin know. My mind is all over the place these days-plus Im pmsing so that doesnt help. Im cranky. Im starting a new BC pill next week and am afraid I will gain weight on it. Im thinking I need to get my mind in check, before I can do this diet thing.

Sorry for the rant yeat again-Oh, ID i am still doing ec, i only take it b4 workouts, gives me that extra energy!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 18, 2004)

which one will you be starting Jillie?


----------



## Jill (Mar 18, 2004)

You mean bc? Ill be starting tri-cyclen. I was having a lot of probs with my previous one.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 18, 2004)

I get bitchy with tri cyclen.  Too strong for me.  Didn't gain weight.  Only got that with those depo shots.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I get bitchy with tri cyclen.  Too strong for me.  Didn't gain weight.  Only got that with those depo shots.


  I gained weight on the pill.  I'm on depo and I don't gain weight from that.  Its so strange sometimes how we all react differently to different BC.


----------



## Jill (Mar 19, 2004)

Morning all! bloated from last nights binge...Decided something this am. Stepped on the scale-frist time in about a month, the highest # Ive seen in a looooooooooong time! Glad that I saw that. (I know I didnt put on pounds of muscel in a short period of time) Imquitting carb cycyling due to the restrictive nature of the no carb days, as we can see it has affected me on the 3rd day, I suck. Im just going to focus on eating balanced, high protein, mod carb, low fat. Im kinda relieved. I know I said several times "I need structrue", but I think It caused me to binge. I cant let my body get fat again-I already have partly, I wont do it again. Im taking control now. Im such a pain in these daily rants


----------



## atherjen (Mar 19, 2004)

Jillybean you are up sooo early! your 4 hours behind me woman!! what is it 5am??  
I feel that you made the RIGHT CHOICE!  going for something more balanced daily is what you need I think. feeling deprived, etc on no carb days seems to hit you bad. 
and hey if you slip up then no worries either. no stressing sweetie!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 19, 2004)

Hey Jill!!

I agree with Jen... no carb days are too restrictive.  Everything in moderation Sweetie.

You are a beautiful woman Jill.  You have a beautiful body, truly you do.  Life is too short to obsess about a scale....  enjoy your life Babe.   You are very lucky to be blessed with your great looks.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 19, 2004)

Hey Jill,

You should do what makes you happy, because when it all comes down it, that is all that really matters.  You know we all will support whatever decision you make, but I think this is the smart one.  Just try and get things in order. Forget about weight loss for a while(I know easier said than done), just focus on a healthy lifestyle.  Because in rea;ity that is what we are all trying to achieve.

Keep it up, you will find a plan that suits your lifestyles, life is about learning and experimenting


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Hey Jill,
> 
> You should do what makes you happy, because when it all comes down it, that is all that really matters.  You know we all will support whatever decision you make, but I think this is the smart one.  Just try and get things in order. Forget about weight loss for a while(I know easier said than done), just focus on a healthy lifestyle.  Because in rea;ity that is what we are all trying to achieve.
> ...



ditto


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I get *bitchy* with tri cyclen.  Too strong for me.  Didn't gain weight.  Only got that with those depo shots.



oh god, i never want to see you on that then


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 19, 2004)

Good morning Jill

sorry to hear it didnt work out for you
but some things are just not right for certain people

The very word DIET is just not right for me....


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 19, 2004)

I used the depo shots years ago when they first started with them.  I swear I put on 15lbs in 3 months.  I use Mircette now, its low estrgen(sp), no weight gain, and no mood swings.  I've also tried that patch, omg...not a good choice for me.  Bitch from hell on that too.

Jillie...Go take my diet out of my journal.  Change a few of the things to suit you better.  You can always add more carbs in it, its a prety good basic diet and can be very struchered. (God...I can not spell today!)


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I used the depo shots years ago when they first started with them.  I swear I put on 15lbs in 3 months.  I use Mircette now, its low estrgen(sp), no weight gain, and no mood swings.  I've also tried that patch, omg...not a good choice for me.  Bitch from hell on that too.
> 
> Jillie...Go take my diet out of my journal.  Change a few of the things to suit you better.  You can always add more carbs in it, its a prety good basic diet and can be very struchered. (God...I can not spell today!)



*estrogen*
*structured*


----------



## jstar (Mar 19, 2004)

Hi Jill  

Don't beat yourself up hun. CC is not for everyone and I agree with what Greek said that it is not right for people with ED tendencies/difficulties. I found this to be true too - although it wasn't so much the cc diet itself it was just have too many restictive rules as with any diet plan.  I think you will do much better just trying to eat 5-6 healthy meals a day - if you want carbs at a meal have them and at some meals you can have no carbs...just depending on your preference.  Take it day by day and you WILL have what you want!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 19, 2004)

I think your idea of a balanced diet is good!  No carb days do suck ass!!    Good Luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## Jill (Mar 19, 2004)

Aj, jstar, ID, Kitty, Saphy, Andrea, and Jodie-I am so blessed to have all this support here-if it wasnt for all of ya, Id probably still be purging. You are all really too sweet.

I need to take the word diet out of my vocab, and just focus health eating, and controlling portions, cravings etc...

AJ-ya, i was up super early, at the gym by 6am! Great chest and cardio workout, after weighing myself this am I needed it! And Jodie-Im gonna still stick with about 6 meals a day, high prot, low fat, and NOT get fixated over fucking carbs, they wont make me fat.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 19, 2004)

Nah..they won't.  I think its the fats that make me go plump!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Aj, jstar, ID, Kitty, Saphy, Andrea, and Jodie-I am so blessed to have all this support here-if it wasnt for all of ya, Id probably still be purging. You are all really too sweet.
> 
> I need to take the word diet out of my vocab, and just focus health eating, and controlling portions, cravings etc...
> ...



lol you have such a love/hate relationship with carbs


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 19, 2004)

what you need to do is buy a pillow with the word 
CARBOHYDRATE across it
then just punch it everytimne you get mad at carb shit...


----------



## Jodi (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Nah..they won't.  I think its the fats that make me go plump!


I'm the opposite.  The carbs make me fat but I need them to workout.    You can't use Depo, I can.  I can eat fat (don't like it though), you can't.   

Just a good example as to how much we all differ 

Good luck Jill.  Just watch your quantities and you'll be fine


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> NOT get fixated over fucking carbs, they wont make me fat.



Exactly,

Carbs, are good!  The Basics of it are Cals in vs Cals out.  Adjusting Carbs, Fats, and Proteins, are just tweaks.  

You'll kick ass  just be sure to do something that fits your needs, as well as allowing you to follow a happy lifestyle.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 19, 2004)

morning Jill 

We're due for a coffee meeting soon ...


----------



## Stacey (Mar 19, 2004)

Jill I think you have made a good choice. That is what I had to do also.. I just take it day by day & Make sure I have healthy foods in my home. Even though I sneak in junk every now and then.

It's helping me.. (I Tried carbcycling and IT WAS not for me)

Good Luck sweetie!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Morning all! bloated from last nights binge...Decided something this am. Stepped on the scale-frist time in about a month, the highest # Ive seen in a looooooooooong time! Glad that I saw that. (I know I didnt put on pounds of muscel in a short period of time) Imquitting carb cycyling due to the restrictive nature of the no carb days, as we can see it has affected me on the 3rd day, I suck. Im just going to focus on eating balanced, high protein, mod carb, low fat. Im kinda relieved. I know I said several times "I need structrue", but I think It caused me to binge. I cant let my body get fat again-I already have partly, I wont do it again. Im taking control now. Im such a pain in these daily rants




Hi Jill,

I think you will like it .  I have been doing it for the past 16 months and I think I have made some good gains/losses.  And I love cheat day !! Heehee

Are you planning on cheat days or something similar ?

By the time my computer comes back you will probably be on the road to success !!!!


----------



## jstar (Mar 19, 2004)

Jill - EXACTLY!!! Carbs don't make you fat. Heck we all know how much you love your oaties so go eat some girl 

Just record everything you do (without any major restrictions) and tweak your diet week to week or whenever you stop making progress.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 19, 2004)

Jilly baby if we were any more similar, I'd go in for a DNA test.

I'm glad you decided to go for something which will help you stay more mentally stable.  I am not on a plan yet, but within the next few days I will go back to eating clean foods only. 

Today I had chocolate chips in my oaties


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 19, 2004)

oh yea?

well im making spaghetti...
im gonna have all of the sauce to myself and all...

bout 2600 cals...if i eat it all

and i will...i cant stop eating my home made spaghetti
its so good!!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 19, 2004)

Kitty, you should taste my homemade lasagna-Its pretty healthy-ww noodles, rinsed beef, the mozza cheese is even light! Havent made it in a while! Maybe I should.....

Greeky girlie-Did you read the journal from the beginng-my mind is forever changing. Im just gonna focus on healthy eating. I brough out the scale again. I just need some sort of guide-If I had weighed myself 2 weeks ago I may have never let my self go all crazy eating these last few weeks, and binging. This am opened my eyes. I just wanna be happy with myself, you know?  Food sucks....although I just bought a slow cooker-I've had a nice lean roast in there for 8 hours...man its gonna be good!


----------



## Jill (Mar 19, 2004)

*03/19

MEAL 1: Protein, 3 straws, 2 fishies
(25P, 6C, 2F)

~Train

MEAL 2: 2/3C oats, 1/2C cc, 1 ew, protein, 3 straws, 1T coco
(25.5P, 53C, 1F)

MEAL 3: WW pita, 3.5oz chix, veggies
(29P, 26C)

MEAL 4: Protein, veggies
(27P)

*Bit of trail mix, few mini eggs. Didnt eat the whole bag, givin myself some credit!*

MEAL 5: 4.5oz lean roast, 5oz sweet potato, 1T ff sour cream, veggies, sf jello
(30P, 30C, min fat)

MEAL 6: Probably ew's and coco

WEEKLY TRAINING:
03/19 
Chest, 47 mins cardio
Flat DB
20/10, 25/9, 25/9, 30/7, 30/8
Incline DB
25/9, 25/9-drop-17.5/9, 30/8-drop-17.5/8, 30/8-drop-17.5/7, 30/8-drop-17.5/8
Flat DB flys
25/8, 25/8-drop-17.5/8, 25/8-drop-20/7, 25/8-drop-20/7
Peck deck
60/9, 60/8, 60/7-drop-45/6
Did this workout this am, my chest is already sore to the touch!!

03/18
Bis, 40 mins cardio
Seated DB curls
15/10, 15/9, 15/8-drop-10/8, 15/8-drop-10/8
DB Hammers
15/8, 15/9, 17.5/6-drop-10/8, 17.5/6-drop-10/8
Wide grip BB curls
30/8, 30/8
Close grip BB curls
30/7, 30/7, 30/7
1 arm cable curls
12.5/10, 20/8, 20/8-drop-10/10
I'm really liking drop sets, the just give such a good burn!

03/17 
Legs, 15 mins warm up cardio
Walking DB lunges wt*2
17.5/10, 17.5/10, 17.5/10
DB lung on step  wt*2
20/8, 20/8, 20/8
Calf raises
70/8, 70/8, 70/8
Lying leg curl-just got the machine, luv it!
30/8, 30/8, 30/8, 35/8
DB dead lifts wt*2
35/8, 35/8, 35/8, 35/8
Leg press wt*2
90/10, 100/8, 100/8, 110/8, 110/8
Leg extension
50/8, 50/8, 50/8, 50/8
Hip adductor
125/9, 125/9, 130/7
Ok leg workout, still am sore....My last few days of cardio was paaaaiiiiinfull!!!

03/16
Back, 40 mins cardio
T bar row
25/9, 25/8, 30/8, 35/6
Wide grip lat PD
60/8, 60/8, 65/8, 70/7, 70/7-drop-70/8
Seated row CG
60/10, 65/8, 70/8, 75/7-drop-40/9
1 arm DB rows
30/9, 30/9, 30/8
BB rows
45/8, 45/8
Bent over DB lateral raises
15/8, 15/8, 15/8, 
DB shrugs
50/8, 50/7, 45/8, 45/8
This was agreat workout, I was sore for like 2-3 days!!!

I will be posting workouts daily, this is to much friggin work at once! *


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 19, 2004)

i know hon i know..

im afraid to get on the scale after my vacation binging..
but in a few days ill suck it up and do it, and take some before pics, and do this the right way, without crazy ups and downs, and without going extremely low on calories..


----------



## Jill (Mar 19, 2004)

Good girl Greeky. Im gonna try to do things a how I was about a year ago. I wasnt "watching" carbs, just trying to eat healthy, everything in moderation, I WASNT BINGING EITHER! I only started binging these last few months. Back to doing a little more cardio, cause it really did help me-I was 15-20 pounds lighter a year ago. I know I put on SOME muscle, this last year, but lets guess 5 pounds. I am also alot more knowledgeable about nutrition now, so that will help. Im also taking in shakes regularly now, which I know is good.

Wanna hear something silly? The discontinued my FAV hairspray-geeze, my hair is hard enough to contol. I bought 22 bottles, stashed them in my closet.


----------



## sara (Mar 19, 2004)

What you going to do after you use up the 22 bottles?


----------



## atherjen (Mar 20, 2004)

yummymy that roast sounds SOOO good!!  
will you come cook for me JIllybean? 

22 bottles? oh my... that must have been pricy. is there an expiration date on hair spray??  lol


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 20, 2004)

Morning Miss Jill,

Workouts are looking good. 



> Did this workout this am, my chest is already sore to the touch!!


myCAT didn't comment on this ?! LOL

Have a great day !


----------



## Jill (Mar 20, 2004)

Thanks Gary, you too! Mycat probably missed it!!!!!

Sara-I really dont know what I will do when the 22 run out , they should last a while!!!! AJ, I dont think hairspray expires.


----------



## Jill (Mar 20, 2004)

please keep the whoring down-that whyI started the whore journal.


----------



## Jill (Mar 20, 2004)

BTW, please delete post 134.  Sorry but Im real cranky today.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 20, 2004)

how come sweetie? Cheerp up Jillybean!


----------



## jstar (Mar 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Good girl Greeky. Im gonna try to do things a how I was about a year ago. I wasnt "watching" carbs, just trying to eat healthy, everything in moderation, I WASNT BINGING EITHER! I only started binging these last few months. Back to doing a little more cardio, cause it really did help me-I was 15-20 pounds lighter a year ago. I know I put on SOME muscle, this last year, but lets guess 5 pounds. I am also alot more knowledgeable about nutrition now, so that will help. Im also taking in shakes regularly now, which I know is good.




 This is what I mean about the rules and restrictions NOT working for us. For some people it helps and for others it just causes undue stress (eat X grams of carbs per day; etc.) I find that when I just try to eat clean that I end up naturally carb cycling anyways. If I feel really drained or crave carbs I eat more for a couple days and some days I don't crave them at all.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 20, 2004)

Amen! I hope you are having a good day jilly..


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 20, 2004)

EXCELLENT WORKOUT!!!!  OH MY GOSH!!!!




> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> *03/19
> 
> MEAL 1: Protein, 3 straws, 2 fishies
> ...


----------



## Jill (Mar 20, 2004)

Thanks fitgirl...Now I just need to get my diet in check...


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 20, 2004)

With me, I like the structure of my diet.  It's simple and very basic.  I don't have to think about what I am suppose to have.  It comes out to be the same amount of food each day.

Jillie!!!!  You need to be here today!  Peeps are in the pool, peeps BBQ at the pool.  It's beautiful out.  Ya'll need to move!  AND.....I have an apt you can lease while looking for a nice big house.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 20, 2004)

and...Craig and I would whip your butt in shape in no time.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 20, 2004)

Jillybean-lets move!!!! you can cook all those yummy roasts and meatloafs for me!  
OHH THE SUN THE HEAT THE POOLS...TEXAS LIFE!!!!!!!! maybe I should listen to my sis and move!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 20, 2004)

Jenjen...listen to your sister!!!  she's older.  LOL  and I hope wiser?  Hmm...sometimes being older does not mean that your wiser either.


----------



## Jill (Mar 20, 2004)

Ill be there Monday Jodie!!!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 20, 2004)

I like to cook Aj, I'll take care of ya!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 20, 2004)

Come Tuesday!  I'm actually off work and can get you at airport.  which airport?  we have 2!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 20, 2004)

None of Jen's cooking of breads and stuff at my house!  That would be


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 20, 2004)

I wanna move in too, we can have pool parties


----------



## Jill (Mar 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I wanna move in too, we can have pool parties


I'll wear a one piece that has a granny type skirt bathing suit!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 20, 2004)

if i wear one piece, itll be a bottom


----------



## Jill (Mar 20, 2004)

Silly girl, I have none to show!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 20, 2004)

ok, u can wear a thong bottom lol


----------



## Jill (Mar 20, 2004)

A thong bottom would be waaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy to much butt to show, cause theres a lot!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 20, 2004)

baby got back...

guys love booty! thank j lo


----------



## Jill (Mar 20, 2004)

Big booty not BIG booty!


----------



## Jill (Mar 20, 2004)

*03/20

MEAL 1: 2/3C oats, 1/2C cc, 1 ew, protein, 1T coco, 3 straws
(25.5P, 53C, 2F)

MEAL 2: WW pita, 3.5oz lean beef
(30P, 26C)

MEAL 4: Protein, veggies
(27P)

*couple of bites of chix and beef

MEAL 4: 5oz chix bbqed, veggies, bite of cheese, sf jello
(40P, minF)

MEAL 5: 1C ew's, 1T pb, 1T coco, cheese
(31.5P, 3C, ?F)* 

*WORKOUT: Rest day

Didnt eat trail mix today! I work right next to a Safeway, they have the best trail mix in bulk...Im always sooooooooo tempted *


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 20, 2004)

why r u poppin ur eyes out @ 5 oz chicken? an extra ounce of lean protein is not going to harm you in any way.. in fact if you are hungry..eat more! if anything itll keep you satisfied, and thats important to prevent binges in the future. 

i am thinking of declaring all nuts as off limits, but allow myself to have peanut butter, since im MUCH better at controlling that


----------



## Jill (Mar 20, 2004)

I had 5oz of chicken breast-normally I only eat like 3.5oz at once, so 5 was a lot at that meal! (I could have eaten more! he he)


----------



## atherjen (Mar 21, 2004)

meals look great yestarday Jillybean! 
you know, once I get started on trail mix I tend to eat a TON too.. have to stay away from it! evil! but tit ssooo good eh!  

 5oz aint much! I could eat a whole pound myself!


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 21, 2004)

so are all these HOT women moving in with me and my girlfriend?

SWEEEEEEEET!


----------



## jstar (Mar 21, 2004)

I wanna come to Texas too!!!

You won't catch me in a thong though

Hey Jill - good to see you are having some carbs on a rest day. You seem to be in a better mood...awesome


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DrChiro *_
> so are all these HOT women moving in with me and my girlfriend?
> 
> SWEEEEEEEET!



no sorry i scare them all off


----------



## Jill (Mar 21, 2004)

Why would that be mycat?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 21, 2004)

Jstar....we don't allow thongs at the pool.  There is a nude beach somewhere on the coast about an hour from here.  LOL


----------



## jstar (Mar 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Jstar....we don't allow thongs at the pool.  There is a nude beach somewhere on the coast about an hour from here.  LOL


 are you serious? 

I saw a chinese guy in a thong once at the beach I go to - it was a neon color too. yikes!!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 21, 2004)

I just had a wicked ass back/shoulder workout! I normally dont do the 2 bparts together, and probably will NEVER do them again together. With cardio I was at the gym for almost 2 1/2 hours! And I think I pulled my trappie, its killing me!!! Hey Jodie, I love incline powerwalking, I cant believe how high my heart rate can get walking at such a slow speed!


----------



## jstar (Mar 21, 2004)

ouch! I hope its just soreness from the workout and nothing more.   I find that it is too hard to do a ful shoulder w/o with chest or back. I am doing shoulders and triceps together now for a change-up.

2.5 hours! I have been doing a lot of cardio too and feel like I am livin at the gym.


----------



## Jill (Mar 21, 2004)

I used to do tonnes of cardio-I sware it kept me lean. Im going back to my old ways, sort of, just not AS much cardio. No more than 45 mins per day. plus it makes me feel like a million bucks!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 21, 2004)

Living at the gym?  Ya'll want our schedule for the gym?  AM cardio for at least 30 mins, then back in the afternoon to lift and more cardio.  Usually take two days off a week for rest.  I keep thinking they have a cot in the back with my name on it.

I was serious about the no thong thing at the pool.  LOL  I don't want to see these peeps with their rears hanging out.  Most have bellys that look like they will give birth any day.


----------



## Jill (Mar 21, 2004)

2x a day, shit Id be doing laundy like mad!! I really love going to the gym. And most of all I love powerwalking now! It really is tough-i hope it will shock my body, cause Ive never done it before, and help burn some bodyfat!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 21, 2004)

AWESOME Jillybean! sounds like an intense workout!  hope you ate well before and after the gym!

powerwalking is great! thats the only WAY I walk!  seriously you should see me walking down the sidewalk.. MAKE WAY!!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Why would that be mycat?



have you seen my pics?  
ive only gotten worse in my old age too....


----------



## sara (Mar 21, 2004)

We all should meet up in a gym and workout together


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 21, 2004)

Just saw this thread.  I hope you don't mind me commenting, but I have very strong binging tendencies myself.  I think you made the right call dropping cc for now.

If after you establish a healthy eating pattern, you still decide you might want to drop a few pounds bf, I have an idea.  Remember though that your binging tendencies will likely be harder to control as you drop bf (not impossible however).  So trying to find a premade diet plan that you can adhere to as you drop below your setpoint may be even more of a challenge.

What has worked best for me is pretty darn simple.  I never made too many rules (hardly any were vital to my success other than that I had to restrict cals, get protein etc).  For my diet I chose only those foods that it didn't matter whether or not I binged on.  Keep a constant supply around the house and don't run out.  I went as low as I could stand in calories and refed at least once a week.  I never worried about dropping too low as I knew my appetite wouldn't allow it. 

In other words choose foods that you cannot physically eat enough of to go hypercaloric under any circumstances.  My stomach would have literally exploded before I went hypercaloric.  That is a foolproof way to get to a lower bodyfat in my book.  

Things like peanut butter, trail mix.  I wouldn't let the first bite touch my lips if I thought I couldn't stop.  I never had the problem of binging outside the framework of my diet.  So if I said a food was off limits, by golly it was!  No questions asked.  If I had to get it out of the house, then that is what I would have done.

The diet will not fail given that simple notion.  You may very well stall without well timed refeeds etc but you won't move backwards.

Just a thought from someone who could probably put some all you can eat restaurants out of business!

-Cardinal


----------



## Jill (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks for the advice cardinal-I dont know about any sort of refeeds, to me that would be like an approved binge, which Im trying to get away from. WHat types of foods do you recommend eating? I keep pretty much all shit out of my house anywase.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 21, 2004)

someone not on a diet would starve in mine.  I don't even think we have PB.  I do have stuff to make cookies..but no chips.  But then there is always drop sugar cookies!


----------



## sara (Mar 21, 2004)

We have 2 freezers and 2 Refridgerators in the house.. My mom has a freezer filled with sweets.. any sweets you can think of it's there.. one for meats/fish ..


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 21, 2004)

OMG....I couldn't live with you Sara.  2 freezers?   I would be digging in the sweet filled freezer.  My butt would be as big as a house!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 21, 2004)

pretty soon im going to need a small fridge just to hold my milk


----------



## sara (Mar 21, 2004)

Yes.. 2 freezers.. and they eat sweets everyday and I'm just watching them..


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 21, 2004)

Milk?   umm..a gallon will go sour in my frig.  I have to get small things of milk when we buy it.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 21, 2004)

Your muscles will be popping out soon you keep those workouts up!  Looks good and tough!

Mmm....pumpkin pie...skinny slices are good. They are skinny.


----------



## sara (Mar 21, 2004)

Skinny Slices? You guys really call them skinny slices?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> *03/21
> 
> MEAL 1: 1/2C oaties, 1/2C cc, 1 ew, protein, 1T coco, straws
> ...



wow! good workout jill

again sorry about last night


Jodie, i can drink up to a gallon of milk a day if im at home the whole day....


----------



## Jill (Mar 21, 2004)

Ahhh dont worry mycat, you've seen my bitchy, we all get pmsie some days!!! Steve drinks milk by the 4L jugs....I never drink it BTW Im glad you got rid of that HUGE pic, maybe just resize it!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 21, 2004)

Yea i gotta represent my home dog

 he's actually a guy off of a brilliant game series

im gonna try another pic of him only thumb-nailed


----------



## Jill (Mar 21, 2004)

*03/21

MEAL 1: 1/2C oaties, 1/2C cc, 1 ew, protein, 1T coco, straws
(25.5P, 43C, 1F)

~Train

MEAL 2: 1/2C oaties, 1/2C cc, 1 ew, protein, straws, bite of chix
(30P, 48C, 1F)

MEAL 3: 1C egg whites, 1T pb, 1T coco
(34P, 8F)

MEAL 4: Ribs-just a few, salad, rice, bread, pumpkin pie  <-----Went to Steves mamas house for dinner. Had very small portions so that was good!
(?P, ?C, ?F)

MEAL 5: Trail mix-between 1/2-1 cup, sf jello
(???????)

Meals didnt go so good today. Might have a bit of protein b4 bed. Trying to limit cals cause of the din din!

WORKOUT
03/21
Back, shoulders, 40 mins cardio
WG lat PD
60/9, 60/8-drop-45/8, 60/8-d-45/8, 60/8-d-45/8
Seated row-machine
50/10, 55/8-d-25/10, 60/8-d-30/10, 65/7-d-35/9
1 arm DB rows
25/10, 30/8, 30/8-d-20/7, 30/8-d-20/7, 30/7-d-20/7
Bent over DB lats
15/9, 15/9, 15/8
Seated DB pressess
20/10, 20/9-d-12.5/8, 20/8-d-12.5/7
DB front raises
12.5/10, 12.5/9-d-7.5/9, 15/7-d-7.5/8
DB side raise
12.5/8-d-7.5/8, 12.5/7-d-7.5/8
Seated reverse od DB laterals
7.5/10, 10/9, 12.5/8-d-10/6
DB shrugs
45/9, 45/9, 45/9, 45/8

Will probably never do these 2 bodyparts together again, took waaaaaaaaaay to long. Really liking doing drop sets. Have been focusing a lot on very perfect form, and the negative as well. *


----------



## Jill (Mar 21, 2004)

I just reposted my meals, I forgot one!


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 21, 2004)

For this to work you can (should imo) pretty much make your own list.  One idea might be start with all typical clean bbing foods and keep the ones you know a binge on wouldn't hurt you.

I like your idea now best, just to eat healthy and not be too concerned with bf.  I definitely have more control over binging now that I am back to my setpoint or thereabouts and you may experience the same thing.  If it is the binging tendency you want to rid yourself of, make it a top priority over other bbing goals (as it seems you are already doing).  Don't let cutting bulking/hypertrophy or anything else get in the way of tackling this problem.  I can handle adding in oats and brown rice without totally destroying my physique now lol.  

I made some notes a while back about foods I ate dieting and another about ways I stopped a binge.  So I'll relay some of those here.

Specific diet foods that you might not think of:
Promise ff butter (tub = 80 cals, can eat by the tub)
SF Jam(I used this on refeeds only)
SF Jello (forget the packs...make gallon or more at a time)
FF cheese
Philadelphia ff cream cheese (a tub will run you about 210 kcals, and I ate it by the tub)
Typical fibrous veggies (broccoli, cauliflower, spinach, lettuce....if needed I would eat multiple pounds each day)
Cary's syrup(you won't binge on this easily, it has quite the laxative effect so it is binge safe in my book)
Hershey's (made w/sorbitol)
Mustard/salt
Salsa (more for refeeds again)
Splenda
Blue Bunny Fudge lites (35 kcals/bar, could be eaten in boxes of 12)
SF gum
coffee
egg whites (try eating 20-40 at once, still low cal and more satisfying than a can of tuna)
mozarella cheese(it didn't make me binge and I used it on veggies along with the promise)
Psyllium husk (if this tastes good plain, you have been dieting too long)

That along with a few more typical bbing foods was a good part of my diet.

To stop a binge (some of these I have not used)
1)E HCL, bromo nicotine (I used none of these)
2)Induce insulin spike with low cals to help go to sleep
3)Allow bf to creep up
4)Divert your attention (work, sex, you get the idea)
5)IP6, hydroxycitric acid (suggestions from Spook, i never tried)
6) Increase fiber
7)Get lots of calorie free stuff
8)5htp (tried it, it didn't do anything for me)
9) Choose foods that take a long time to eat and enjoy.  Those fudge bar I mentioned took forever to eat so the cals stayed low. 

That is basically all I came up with back when I was more insane than usual and too far below my setpoint.  They worked for me.  Just a page out of my journal more or less.

-Cardinal


----------



## Jill (Mar 21, 2004)

You are too sweet Cardinal. Some of those foods are deff a no-no. Sf jam and ff cream cheese I've eaten the whole container at once! Great tip, thanks again!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Cardinal *_
> For this to work you can (should imo) pretty much make your own list.  One idea might be start with all typical clean bbing foods and keep the ones you know a binge on wouldn't hurt you.
> 
> I like your idea now best, just to eat healthy and not be too concerned with bf.  I definitely have more control over binging now that I am back to my setpoint or thereabouts and you may experience the same thing.  If it is the binging tendency you want to rid yourself of, make it a top priority over other bbing goals (as it seems you are already doing).  Don't let cutting bulking/hypertrophy or anything else get in the way of tackling this problem.  I can handle adding in oats and brown rice without totally destroying my physique now lol.
> ...



its so cool, the length some people go to help others

You rule cardinal


----------



## hacman (Mar 21, 2004)

I was just lookin to these forums for a little advice and good knowledge, and imagine my surprise I see the most beautful girl on the sites picture and I know her lol.  Fancy seeing you here Jill  I read you journal and its great to see your doing good.

Peace


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 21, 2004)

aint she prettty


----------



## Jill (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by hacman *_
> I was just lookin to these forums for a little advice and good knowledge, and imagine my surprise I see the most beautful girl on the sites picture and I know her lol.  Fancy seeing you here Jill  I read you journal and its great to see your doing good.
> 
> Peace


Who are you??????????


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 22, 2004)

Morning Jill !  

Do you have a secret admirer ?  Maybe it's my twin from the gym ?   Have a great day !


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 22, 2004)

morning Jill


----------



## Jodi (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Cardinal *_
> For this to work you can (should imo) pretty much make your own list.  One idea might be start with all typical clean bbing foods and keep the ones you know a binge on wouldn't hurt you.
> 
> I like your idea now best, just to eat healthy and not be too concerned with bf.  I definitely have more control over binging now that I am back to my setpoint or thereabouts and you may experience the same thing.  If it is the binging tendency you want to rid yourself of, make it a top priority over other bbing goals (as it seems you are already doing).  Don't let cutting bulking/hypertrophy or anything else get in the way of tackling this problem.  I can handle adding in oats and brown rice without totally destroying my physique now lol.
> ...


Cardinal - that was one incredible post.  Great suggestions 

BTW - those fudge bars really do kick ass too.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> I used to do tonnes of cardio-I sware it kept me lean. Im going back to my old ways, sort of, just not AS much cardio. No more than 45 mins per day. plus it makes me feel like a million bucks!



Hey honey!! I agree with ya-- cardio keeps me lean!!! I stopped doing it for a few weeks & only doing weights (doing cardio just twice a week) & I could see the weight coming ON me. Some people do much better with more cardio--I'm definatley one of them. I do take My CLA's though to keep the muscle

& you are right--- You feel awesome!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hey honey!! I agree with ya-- cardio keeps me lean!!! I stopped doing it for a few weeks & only doing weights (doing cardio just twice a week) & I could see the weight coming ON me. Some people do much better with more cardio--I'm definatley one of them. I do take My CLA's though to keep the muscle
> 
> & you are right--- You feel awesome!



whats a CLA?


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 22, 2004)

myCat, it's conjugated linoleic acid.


----------



## Jill (Mar 22, 2004)

Morning peeps! Hey NT! Hey secret admirer  , Gary if it was your twin I could only be so lucky!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 22, 2004)

*Gary blushes*  A bright red !


----------



## jstar (Mar 22, 2004)

Hi Jill

Well I have missed alot!

Cardinal those posts are very helpful to all of us who tend to binge, myself included. The thing with me is that the ONLY time I EVER binge or fall of the diet wagon is at home. I live w/my parents and there is always Sh*t food in the house so getting rid of it isn't an option. Funny but I have no problems with food at all in a restaurant, at a friends house, at work or anywhere - except for at home. Someday when I move out I may finally be able to keep to my diet a lot easier because of that fact.

I also wanted to say that you're idea about keeping only binge-free foods in the house was a great one!

Jill - in the Dr Phil book the one thing I took home from reading it was the example he gave of how he helped a girl who had bingeing problems. He gave her a list of foods and said you can eat all you want but only off this list.  So you still had some structure but some freedom too~not a bad idea.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 22, 2004)

Damn too many women have eating disorders


----------



## Jill (Mar 22, 2004)

I dont know about that Jstar-In my book addictive eating they dont recommend that. Simply because if I told you you coudnt eat pears and ww bread, that normally makes you want pears and bread, just cause you CANT have it. It was just an example though. Im not telling myself I cant have certain things, cause then i do want em.


----------



## Jill (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> Damn too many women have eating disorders


Its probably hard for you to understand mycat, your 16 and can probably eat anything and not gain a pound!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Its probably hard for you to understand mycat, your 16 and can probably eat anything and not gain a pound!



i wish and i dont wish that

if i ate as much as a normal person i wouldnt gain a pound...but with all the shit i eat....i do gain pounds

lately i havent been...staying the same

I wanna cut down till my stomach is flat, not neccessarily showing abs

and to where my chest  is where i want it to be
then im just gonna increase in strength and muscle mass forever more w/ out increasing fat in unwanted places


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 22, 2004)

and i do understand, but its still stupid


----------



## Jill (Mar 22, 2004)

I just got a photo radar ticket!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 22, 2004)

woah! tonight is  a weird night!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 22, 2004)

Poor Jill 
me having bad night too


----------



## Jill (Mar 22, 2004)

03/22

MEAL 1: 1/2C oaties, 1/2C cc, 1ew, protein, 1T coco, 3 straws
(25.5P, 43C, 2F)

MEAL 2: 4oz chix, veggies
(32P)

*tiny bit of trail mix-threw out a bunch of the peanuts!!!* 

MEAL 3: 4.5oz cc meatloaf, veggies
(32P, 4.5C, 10F)

MEAL 4: 1/2C oaties, 1/2C cc, 1ew, protein, 1T coco, 3 straws, sf jello
(25.5P, 43C, 2F)

MEAL 5: 1C ew's, 1T coco, 1T natty pb, sf jello
(31.5, 2C, 9F)

Maybe a little high on the fat today, the trail mix did it!! 
My goal is to eliminate that from my diet.

WORKOUT: Rest day......


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 22, 2004)

great workout

Ive gotten the best results from doing just that 

You ok jill?
bad mr ticket


----------



## Jill (Mar 22, 2004)

You mean rest mycat? Yup its nice..... Photo radar sucks ass!!! But what else can I do, except pay it. My car made me speed, Ill say that to the judge hahaha

Why are you mad little one?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> You mean rest mycat? Yup its nice..... Photo radar sucks ass!!! But what else can I do, except pay it. My car made me speed, Ill say that to the judge hahaha
> 
> Why are you mad little one?



little one? little one????

i outweigh you by at least 50 pounds...and im like 8 inches taller prob...

i just got this poetry and spanish project shit due tomorrow...
and im putting it off....as i already have....my head ache is just starting to go away


----------



## Jill (Mar 22, 2004)

How tall are you?? BTW, I was just teasing ya!

Go do your school work and stop playing at IM and watching TV!!!! God I sound like a mom lol


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 22, 2004)

6'1/2" lol...
i know your teasing...little lady...at least i have rights to saying that 

not watching tv...was jut playing at IM now going ot bed...so sleepy


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 23, 2004)




----------



## Sapphire (Mar 23, 2004)

Hi there Jilly!!!

How are  you doing today???

Man you are so good with your diet!!!  A little trail mix is too much fat???  Nah... I sit down with a bag of almonds and polish it off!  THAT is too much fat!    
You are AWESOME!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 23, 2004)

Whats a photo radar ticket...

Hi Jill!


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 23, 2004)

You guys still have photo radar???

No wonder your province is almost debt free.

Photo Radar is where the Radar, sets off a camera of you speeding, taking a picture of your license plate.  You are mailed a ticket with the photo stating your speed.

It is a joke.  They are talking about bringing it back in Ontario


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 23, 2004)

Where at? 



> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> I just got a photo radar ticket!


----------



## Jill (Mar 23, 2004)

Stony Plain Rd and 133 st. $90. Oh well.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 23, 2004)

Dang that sucks


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 23, 2004)

yea i hate that, im glad its not here...i would get a ticket everyday


----------



## Jill (Mar 23, 2004)

03/23

MEAL 1: 1/2C oaties, 1/2C cc, 1ew, protein, 1T coco, 3 straws
(25.5P, 43C, 2F)

~Train

MEAL 2: 1/2C oaties, 1/2C cc, 1ew, protein, 3 straws
(25.5P, 41C, 1F)

MEAL 3: 1/3C oaties, 1/2C canned pumpkin, 1 ew, protein, veggies
(25P, 30C)

MEAL 4: 4oz chix, veggies
(34P)

MEAL 5: 1C ew's, 1T coco, 1T nat pb, sf jello
(31.5P, 2C, 9F)

*WORKOUT
03/23
Chest, 50 mins cardio
Incline DB
20/10, 25/10, 25/8-D-20/8, 30/8-D-20/7
Incline DB flys
20/10, 25/8, 30/6-D-20/8, 25/8-D-20/6
Flat DB press
20/10, 25/9-D-20/8, 25/8, 30/8-D-20/7, 30/7-D-20/7
Cables
20/10, 20/10, 22.5/9, 22.5/9-D-12.5/10*


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 23, 2004)




----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> 03/23
> 
> MEAL 1: 1/2C oaties, 1/2C cc, 1ew, protein, 1T coco, 3 straws
> ...




yay! no junk food
good job


----------



## Jill (Mar 23, 2004)

Thanks Jodie and mycat! Trail mix has been on my mind all day!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 24, 2004)

Jill

How are you this morning?  Hey, what is in that trail mix stuff?  What can and do you eat?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 24, 2004)

Also, what's with all the ew's and coco?   I don't see a lot of whole foods on your diet.  Please fill me in, I know I don't come in here a lot....sorry -- I'll come more often


----------



## jstar (Mar 24, 2004)

Hey Jill

Sorry about your ticket! We have those here too. It stinks because I always want to go thru the red light at the top of my street. It stays red for 10 mins at a time!

Maybe you can make some of your own trail mix? Hmmm - you can put in some Fiber One; a little bit of oats, ff popcorn, a tiny bit of nuts and hmmm what to put in for protein???


----------



## Jill (Mar 24, 2004)

Fitgirl-I eat about anything...The trail mix is cashews, almonds, sunflower and pumpkin seeds, and raisins-Its a weakness for me, so I do try to limit it.

As for my diet Its pretty similar daily, read through my journal and you'll see!!! Depending on the day, my work/workout schedule, my diet does vary. As for egg whites and coco-its like a treat for me topped with natty pb, its real yummy!


----------



## Jill (Mar 24, 2004)

Good suggestion about the "mock" trail mix jstar, Ill consider it!! Been trail mix free for a day now!


----------



## jstar (Mar 24, 2004)

Go Jill!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 24, 2004)

whats so bad about trailmix i wonder? salt??
carbs??


----------



## Jill (Mar 24, 2004)

Trail mix is too calorie dense. For a small amount there are a lot of calories. There is also too much fat, although good fat, and the sugar/carbs in the raisins is probably not so good!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 24, 2004)

jilly, hows your new diet going?


----------



## Jill (Mar 24, 2004)

Good greeky, not eating crap cause I know I can have it-weird how that works eh? Trail mix is my only downfall, going on day 2 !!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 24, 2004)

going on day 3....7....100
youll never eat bad again!!! 

sorry


----------



## Jill (Mar 24, 2004)

03/24

MEAL 1: Protein, straws, 2 fishies
(27P, 6C, 2F)

~Train

MEAL 2: 1/2C oaties, 1/2C cottage cheese, 1 ew, protein, straws
(27.5P, 41C, 1F)

MEAL 3: 5oz cc meatloaf, 1 apple, veggies
(35P, 25C, 10F)

MEAL 4: 3.5oz chix, veggies
(30P)

MEAL 5: 1/2C oaties, 1/2C cottage cheese, 1 ew, protein, 1T coco, straws, veggies
(27.5P, 43C, 2F)

*2 sf ff fudgsicles-6P, 25C, 0F

MEAL 5: Pizza.... That friggin Steve ordered it, and practically shoved it down my throat!  Ya right. My day went down hill....I shouldnt have eaten that shit, I can feel my ass growing! lol. 

*WORKOUT: Shoulders, 45mins cardio. Will post workout tomorrow.*


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 24, 2004)

its all about balance sweetie...u can eat crap sometimes if u balance it out with otherwise good diet and exercise


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 25, 2004)

... we just got a photo radar ticket yesterday as well.  $147 ... opps.  

Jill ... I think the missus might be considering a figure competition.  We're going to talk to Donna next Thursday about how she will need to prep for it.


----------



## Jill (Mar 25, 2004)

You must have been drving way too fast NT!  A figure comp? Now thats serious stuff, good luck to the misses!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 25, 2004)

It was 67 in a 50 ... right by the Haweraluk Park ... damn those phot freaks.  

That's what I told her ... it's a whole different ball game - so I suggested she chat with Donna and get an idea of what's invovled.


----------



## Jill (Mar 25, 2004)

Crazy amounts of disciplin to compete-look at Jodie!!!! All the power to her!!! Steve and I are off to do armies together, then a tonne of cardio-me anywase, I can feel that pizza stuck to my booty!! STeve is eating pizza for brecky!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 25, 2004)

Jodie looked incredible at Vegas ... she is truly hardcore.  I'm not sold on her conviction of truly going hardcore, but she may prove me wrong.  Armies


----------



## Jill (Mar 25, 2004)

Arms! And hella powerwalking!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 25, 2004)

Don't worry about that Pizza girl!!!

You are back on track already!!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Jodie looked incredible at Vegas ... she is truly hardcore.  I'm not sold on her conviction of truly going hardcore, but she may prove me wrong.  Armies


Me?

I'm not sure what you mean.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 25, 2004)

Just saying I thought you looked great - in shape.  The hardcore comment was a compliment and testament to your commitment when you do diet/train.


----------



## jstar (Mar 25, 2004)

Hiya Jill!

Working today?

Ugh Pizza! That is my weakeness too! What was Steve thinking? Well it's a new day just get right back to it and you will be fine!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Just saying I thought you looked great - in shape.  The hardcore comment was a compliment and testament to your commitment when you do diet/train.


LOL - Thanks.  I wasn't sure if you were talking about me.  Thank you though, I try my best.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 25, 2004)

Mean can be mean!  Ordering pizza and forcing you to eat it.  shame on him.  Was it good??


----------



## jstar (Mar 25, 2004)

look @ Jodie trying to live vicariously through Jill's pizza dinner!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 25, 2004)

LOL...we have leftover pizza still here in the frig at the office from Tuesday.  Someone nuked some for lunch too.  I talk to much smack about foods I can't have.  I need to hush.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> LOL - Thanks.  I wasn't sure if you were talking about me.  Thank you though, I try my best.



You're welcome


----------



## Jill (Mar 25, 2004)

Jodie-the pizza was real good.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 25, 2004)

some say pizza!?  

hows the west side of the country today Jillybean? 
its +3 here. improvement from the snow we got yestarday! and Im stuck at work all day!


----------



## Jill (Mar 25, 2004)

The snow is almost all gone AJ!!!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 25, 2004)

hush you!  we still have plenty. supposed to rain saturday though!

any more word on your trip to Mexico?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 25, 2004)

+3?   burrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, that's cold.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> +3?   burrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, that's cold.



thats WARM here! 
and I dont LIKE IT AT ALL!!!!!!!!!! sighhhhhhhhh


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 25, 2004)

It's yucky outside here, but warm.  70's I think or something like that!


----------

